# Need New Mattress, On Sale Now



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...mp;CWID=2211331

camping world has these on sale. We want to replace the one in the OB. My wife hates it and I aint far behind her....anyone have one of these and are they any good or are they a waste of money???


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Well I went overboard. In January we had to replace our bed...both of us were not sleeping well. Did a ton of research and decided to go with a sleep number bed...it's amazing. I can't oversell it, we have our own separate firmness settings and sleep like a rock. It really is amazing that while I thought the firmest mattress I could find was what I wanted, I've got my side set at sleep number 45, which is fairly soft.

Anyway, found out that CW is selling the sleep number bed for trailers and RV's. It's not cheap, but I ordered one 2 days ago, hoping that it arrives before our 2 week outing the end of this month. DW doesnt' know about it yet...I kind of rationalized it this way that 2 weeks in a modest hotel would cost around $1400, the sleep number queen is $999, and the tax was only around 4% and it came with free shipping. You can also get 12 months no interest no payments! Why spend your money faster than you have to.

I don't work for either CW or Sleep Number but I can't say enough about them. If you want to try one out, most Radisson Hotels have them now.

Trust me, you'll sleep like a baby! In fact the DW was real concerned about this upcoming trip since as you rightly point out the OB mattress ain't the greatest in the world..it's ok for a few nights..but 14 of 'em....GRRR


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...mp;CWID=2211331
> 
> camping world has these on sale. We want to replace the one in the OB. My wife hates it and I aint far behind her....anyone have one of these and are they any good or are they a waste of money???


My question: What makes the eurotop a eurotop? Is the pillow top a foam-like tempur material?

We have a tempurpedic at home, and I love it, although my first choice was the sleepnumber.

Mattresses are difficult to choose...good luck!

Bob


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...mp;CWID=2211331
> 
> camping world has these on sale. We want to replace the one in the OB. My wife hates it and I aint far behind her....anyone have one of these and are they any good or are they a waste of money???


At first glance I noticed this mattress is only 8" thick, while thicker than the OB, I doubt it's much more comfortable than the stock mattress. DW and I have also talked about replacing our mattress soon. If you have an Original Mattress Factory store near you, Store Locator, I'd check them out. We recently bought a new mattress for our bedroom at home and inquired about a new camper mattress with the salesman. He told us that they do make them, referred to as a short queen, they are custom ordered. I'm not sure of the price, but their mattresses are always a better deal and more comfortable than the big name competitors. While it may look funny in the OB, I'd wouldn't get a mattress thinner than 12" for comfort. Good luck.

Brad


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We have a sleep number at home and have used for a lot of years and it did help DH back soreness. We had new mattresses that were expensive, but switched to sleep number and no problems. Either of us have a problem so far on the outback mattress that we don't even have the topper.

Cristy


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Should have added, you can get the sleep number in the Short Queen @ CW


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

At first glance I noticed this mattress is only 8" thick, while thicker than the OB, I doubt it's much more comfortable than the stock mattress. DW and I have also talked about replacing our mattress soon. If you have an Original Mattress Factory store near you, Store Locator, I'd check them out. We recently bought a new mattress for our bedroom at home and inquired about a new camper mattress with the salesman. He told us that they do make them, referred to as a short queen, they are custom ordered. I'm not sure of the price, but their mattresses are always a better deal and more comfortable than the big name competitors. While it may look funny in the OB, I'd wouldn't get a mattress thinner than 12" for comfort. Good luck.

Brad
[/quote]

I called the closest store and they have 3 different styles from 249$ and up. But for only 25$ they can cut the matress down to a short queen and have it done in a day. Sweet deal. We are going to check them out when we camp their next week. We only live about 2 hr north of Richmond anyhow, so we could pick it up ourselves. It sounds like it is a good quality matress....good night sleep, here we come....


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I've got a bad back....Degenerative disks just about all of the thorasic and lumbar, several bulging and very painfull(thanks Uncle Sam). I talked to the doc thats been giving me my $2,000 shots in my spine and he says no real link between fancy matresses and reducing back pain. I've been wanting one also but he says don't waste $$$. Having herd all that from him I have still been wanting one. I'm glad to hear some good feedback about them. A friend told me that one of the higher end hotels(I think Radison) has gone to sleep#s. I've been considering getting a room with DW one night to try it out.







--Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I hate my mattress, I don't sleep very well. I would really like to try a sleep number bed, where do you find one that will fit in a trailer? Do you need 120 VAC to run it?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bad backs. Bad necks. LOTS of different mattresses. MANY sleepless nights. And the ONLY solution has been our ComfortAire (the original "Sleep Number" bed). For those of you comparing these to any other kind of mattress - in or out of the OB - think again. These are somewhat differently designed/manufactured but they are AIR MATTRESSES - no springs, coils, or fabrics to breakdown over time so, not only do you get to buy a mattress ONCE (not every 10 yrs or so) but now you and your partner each get to have the firmness you want (and even that's adjustable depending on the day or even the position you want to sleep in).

You bet - we're converts!


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> I hate my mattress, I don't sleep very well. I would really like to try a sleep number bed, where do you find one that will fit in a trailer? Do you need 120 VAC to run it?


CW has them right now on sale. They Queen Short which is 60x75 is exactly the size of the one in our 29BHS. THere are a couple of postings about Radisson hotels having SleepNumbers...good place to try it out, but it'll take 4 or 5 nights to really get use to it. We've had our King in our bedroom since Jan, it's terrific. The price on CW is $999 for either Queen size, don't recall the price for the King size.

As for power, I'll find out when it gets delivered on Monday, but once it's inflated to your #, it's there. We've lost power at home and the sleep number stayed exactlywhere it was, so my guess is you plug it in when you want to change your sleep number. I'll post a message when i find out


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Stan said:


> I hate my mattress, I don't sleep very well. I would really like to try a sleep number bed, where do you find one that will fit in a trailer? Do you need 120 VAC to run it?


CW has them right now on sale. They Queen Short which is 60x75 is exactly the size of the one in our 29BHS. THere are a couple of postings about Radisson hotels having SleepNumbers...good place to try it out, but it'll take 4 or 5 nights to really get use to it. We've had our King in our bedroom since Jan, it's terrific. The price on CW is $999 for either Queen size, don't recall the price for the King size.

As for power, I'll find out when it gets delivered on Monday, but once it's inflated to your #, it's there. We've lost power at home and the sleep number stayed exactlywhere it was, so my guess is you plug it in when you want to change your sleep number. I'll post a message when i find out
[/quote]

But will it NOT work with 12V?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> I hate my mattress, I don't sleep very well. I would really like to try a sleep number bed, where do you find one that will fit in a trailer? Do you need 120 VAC to run it?


CW has them right now on sale. They Queen Short which is 60x75 is exactly the size of the one in our 29BHS. THere are a couple of postings about Radisson hotels having SleepNumbers...good place to try it out, but it'll take 4 or 5 nights to really get use to it. We've had our King in our bedroom since Jan, it's terrific. The price on CW is $999 for either Queen size, don't recall the price for the King size.

As for power, I'll find out when it gets delivered on Monday, but once it's inflated to your #, it's there. We've lost power at home and the sleep number stayed exactlywhere it was, so my guess is you plug it in when you want to change your sleep number. I'll post a message when i find out
[/quote]

But will it NOT work with 12V?
[/quote]
Like any other air mattress, the power is only used when you first inflate it ... or when you want to change the setting ... which we do on a daily basis. It's nice to have a harder mattress to sleep on but a softer one for coffee-drinking/reading/etc. We also inflate it to 100% after we make the bed 'cuz it keeps it tight and looks great - then we just hit 'memory' at night and it takes it back to our selected #. Decadence at it's finest! As for 12V....I gotta believe (this would be the eternal optimist speaking...) that they wouldn't design it to use a power source that isn't available







.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I hate my mattress, I don't sleep very well. I would really like to try a sleep number bed, where do you find one that will fit in a trailer? Do you need 120 VAC to run it?


CW has them right now on sale. They Queen Short which is 60x75 is exactly the size of the one in our 29BHS. THere are a couple of postings about Radisson hotels having SleepNumbers...good place to try it out, but it'll take 4 or 5 nights to really get use to it. We've had our King in our bedroom since Jan, it's terrific. The price on CW is $999 for either Queen size, don't recall the price for the King size.

As for power, I'll find out when it gets delivered on Monday, but once it's inflated to your #, it's there. We've lost power at home and the sleep number stayed exactlywhere it was, so my guess is you plug it in when you want to change your sleep number. I'll post a message when i find out
[/quote]

But will it NOT work with 12V?
[/quote]
Like any other air mattress, the power is only used when you first inflate it ... or when you want to change the setting ... which we do on a daily basis. It's nice to have a harder mattress to sleep on but a softer one for coffee-drinking/reading/etc. We also inflate it to 100% after we make the bed 'cuz it keeps it tight and looks great - then we just hit 'memory' at night and it takes it back to our selected #. Decadence at it's finest! As for 12V....I gotta believe (this would be the eternal optimist speaking...) that they wouldn't design it to use a power source that isn't available







.
[/quote]

Well, you'd THINK...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

It may be nice but I aint laying out a 1000$ for a camper mattress, my wife would kill me. I could swing that in the house since I sleep their a lot more then the camper. If I was a full timer then sure but a 1000$ would get me 2 tanks of gas in the Burb....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

$99 for the 3" memory foam and a Coleman sleeping bag.....rivals our $$$$ home mattress.


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

We purchased a Serta mattress from Sam's for $225. It was a tight fit (width wise) but worth the "squeeze". It overhangs a bit more than the one that was in there so we lost a little bit of room for walking around the bed (we have a 29BHS). We bought a piece of MDF and had it cut just a few inches shorter than the mattress. We slid it all the way up under the mattress and it seems to carry the weight without sagging at the end of the bed.

It sleeps great. DH is 6'3" and has back problems sometimes. Our mattress at home is getting old so the trailer actually sleeps better!

Hope that helps.

Lee Ann


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

Having scanned through thsi thread, the ORIGINAL question was never answered. Does anyone have the Camping World EuroTop mattress? Are they any good? They are on sale again.

I'm not interested (at all) in shelling out the $$$ for a Sleep Number. I also realize I can go to a regular mattress store and get a regular mattress. That might end up being the preferred route.

Also - has anybody put in a full length queen and let the extra 6" hang for a while, or is replacing the bed support hatch board required?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All things considired, I think think it was answered. Seems no one has tried the Camping World bed and have given examples of the solutions they used for there beds. Some less and some more expensive.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a friend who bought a mattress from a store and then found a store that cut it down to fit in his camper (50$ was what he paid to have it done) Seems like a great idea instead of having a mattress special ordered, as I am sure that gets pricey


----------

